# curly leaves on healthy plant...



## herbieluvbug (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi giuys, and gals...I have a mature plant that i transferredinto a bigger pot, and evr since then the leaves are all curles up, some little ones are browning(new leaves)...I switched to all broad spectrum flourescents, and the other plants are thriving, any clues??
herbie


----------



## herbieluvbug (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is more evidence of my gross ineptitude...i had to remove/harvest alot of the leaves to shorten my plants, because they were rediculously long and spindly, not sure if the stalks are going to recover, i see a few small leaves on some...the clones are holding on for dear life, and my prize mother is all curled up....she the one i recently transplanted to a new pot..any takers?  using 6 fluerescent 40 watt bulbs, plus to gro lite incandescents on the side...not enough lite? do i need to go sodium? any suggestions for cheap sodium lights??
herbie


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2006)

I took the liverty of making this its own thread.
I hope I didn't screw up TBG's multi strain grow journal.
From now on anyone needing help please start a new thread.
Thanks a million took me 10 minutes of deleting precious pictures of kick ass bud. What a heartbreak even tho it was copies.


----------

